# Webcast of Code Hearings



## hazmatpoobah (Oct 24, 2009)

Is anyone having a problem hearing the deliberations? The audio is very low on my computer.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: Webcast of Code Hearings

Volume in Track 2 much better than Track 1.  I'm seeing that Track 1 cuts out some.


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: Webcast of Code Hearings

FM Bill,

Thanks - I'm experiencing the same problems.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: Webcast of Code Hearings

Yea, it's tough watching this, the BB and College Game Day


----------



## RJJ (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: Webcast of Code Hearings

Can you post a link?


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: Webcast of Code Hearings

Here is the link:

http://www.iccsafe.org/cs/codes/Pages/Webcast.aspx

Also, the transmissions are delayed for some reason. Currently what we are watching is 5 minutes behind as to what is actually being deliberated.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: Webcast of Code Hearings

Thanks Haz: It has been so long since I went to ICC I forgot the link was on that site. Now it is here as well. I could not really hear most of the speaker! High Tech out fit!


----------



## barlovian (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: Webcast of Code Hearings

Is there an easy way to create a recording from the webcast?


----------



## jpranch (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: Webcast of Code Hearings

Here is a hearing up-date from the IRC Fire Sprinkler Coalition ,Hearing Update,10/27/2009 11:59 AM

UPDATE: OCT. 27 12:00 noon

GOOD NEWS! The pace of the energy hearing has picked up significantly.  It now appears that they will finish either late tonight or by 10:00 a.m. tomorrow morning.  That reasonably well assures that the sprinkler vote will occur on Wednesday.

If you're planning to attend the full IRC hearing to vote on protection of lightweight construction, sprinkler incentives and other important issues, plan on a start time between 8:00 a.m. and 10:00 a.m. on Wednesday.  The sprinkler vote should occur between mid-afternoon and early evening if the hearing progresses at the anticipated pace.  Nevertheless, arriving early is always advisable since, as we've seen, the pace of these hearings can vary from what we anticipate.

WHEN YOU ARRIVE, BE SURE TO COME TO THE HILTON BALTIMORE HOTEL (NEXT TO CAMDEN YARDS) FOR THE HEARING.  DO NOT GO TO THE BALTIMORE CONVENTION CENTER.  The registration desk and the hearing are on the second floor of the HIlton Baltimore.  Go up the escalator in front of the registration desk, and follow signs to the ballroom.

Be prepared for rain. You'll need an umbrella if you want to attend the BBQ function at the Steadman Fire Station, which is just over a block from the hearing location.

We'll post a final update late this evening around 8:00 p.m.

This post does not reflect the views or official position of this jurisdiction. No animals were slaughtered while making this post. We just had lunch. Side effects from the reading of this post include but are not limited to:  coughing, gagging, hearing loss, warts, eye fatigue, shingles, numbness in extremities, loss of appetite, flat tires, leaking rain gutters, divorce, job loss, hurricanes, earth quakes and tornados.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Oct 27, 2009)

Re: Webcast of Code Hearings

So how did I look?   :lol:

I know I didn't have a high success rate but - you know - its the image that 's important right?  That's why. . .

. . . Oh, I better stop now.  I hate the taste of shoe leather.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 28, 2009)

Re: Webcast of Code Hearings

You looked great "G" and nice work.  Best wishes with the proposals to IBC/FS ans please keep Tony in line  :lol: and give him a head's up to this BB, I would love to see his insights here also.


----------

